# Bicolour?



## Kymber (Dec 15, 2019)

Good morning. My Axel is 4 months old. He is from working dog lines. The breeder documented that he is Black and Tan but from all I read, I think he might be bicolour? He has the tar heels and markings on his toes. His belly is completely black. He does, however, have some lighter colour under his chin.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

He’s black and tan.


----------



## Nscullin (Sep 29, 2019)

Sunflowers said:


> He’s black and tan.


What’s she?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

I am going to say that your pup is a bicolor. It is not uncommon for bicolors to have tan points on the eyebrows, throat and chest. A bicolor lacking in those points often carries a black recessive while dogs with the tan points usually don't.


----------



## Nscullin (Sep 29, 2019)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> I am going to say that your pup is a bicolor. It is not uncommon for bicolors to have tan points on the eyebrows, throat and chest. A bicolor lacking in those points often carries a black recessive while dogs with the tan points usually don't.


I think she is too


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kymber (Dec 15, 2019)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> I am going to say that your pup is a bicolor. It is not uncommon for bicolors to have tan points on the eyebrows, throat and chest. A bicolor lacking in those points often carries a black recessive while dogs with the tan points usually don't.


Do you mean mine or the other older puppy?


----------



## CometDog (Aug 22, 2017)

Looks Bicolor to me?


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Kymber said:


> Do you mean mine or the other older puppy?


Your puppy.


----------



## Kymber (Dec 15, 2019)

Sunflowers said:


> He’s black and tan.


Thank you


----------



## Kymber (Dec 15, 2019)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> Your puppy.


Thank you


----------



## Kymber (Dec 15, 2019)

CometDog said:


> Looks Bicolor to me?


Thank you


----------

